# Favorite movie quote right now



## Gúthwinë (Aug 18, 2005)

What is your fav movie quote:



Mine has to be:* "What do they eat when they can't get Hobbit?"* Merry from the extended version of The Fellowship of the Ring in the MidgeWater Marshes


----------



## Varokhâr (Aug 18, 2005)

_*"Save your pity and your mercy; I have no use for it!"*

-Saruman from the Return of the King Extended Edition

_I love that; it's like a big middle finger in verbal form...


----------



## Gúthwinë (Aug 19, 2005)

Yea I like that one too. And: "Long ago the men of the mountain swore an oath to the last king of Gondor, to come to his aid to fight. But when the time came, when Gondor's need was dire they fled. Vanishing themselves into the darkness" Or something like that, Legolas in the Paths of the Dead.


----------



## Eledhwen (Aug 19, 2005)

This thread has been moved to the 'Related Topics' subsection in the 'New Line Cinema' section


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 19, 2005)

My all time favorite. and guess the movie.

"It's terrible to live in fear, isn't it? That's what it is to be a slave."


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 2, 2005)

Um, I have no idea. Maybe The 13th Warrior?


----------



## Halasían (Feb 12, 2006)

_"It comes in pints? I'm gettin me one!"_


----------

